# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  مجموعة من الأبحاث والدراسات في القانون الخاص

## هيثم الفقى

التنظيم القانوني للعقود الإلكترونية


ألإنترنت كغيرها من الاختراعات، ووسائل الاتصالات لم تأت مرة واحدة، وإنما تطورت من الهدف العسكري إبان الحرب الباردة، إلى أن وصلت إلى الاستخدام للأغراض المدنية، ثم أصبحت تستخدم في التجارة، وإبرام العقود الإلكترونية، التي يتم ارتباط الإيجاب بالقبول بها على شبكة دولية مفتوحة للاتصال عن بُعد بوسيلة مسموعة مرئية بفضل التفاعل بين الموجِب والقابل.
وأما فيما يتعلق بطبيعة العقود الإلكترونية، وهل هي عقود إذعان أو لا؟ فلا يوجد قاعدة مادية يعتمد عليها على المستوى الدولي؛ لهذا يكفي الأخذ بمعيار إمكانية التفاوض في هذه العقود، لاعتبارها عقود إذعان أو لا، وهذا يخضع لطبيعة كل عقد على حده.
وتعدّ العقود الإلكترونية عقودًا دولية، عابرة للحدود، ولا تدخل ضمن حدود دولة معينة، وتكون تجارية، أو مدنية، أو مختلطة وفق طبيعة كل عقد، والعلاقة التي تربط أطراف العقد.
وفي انعقاد العقد الإلكتروني يجب أن يكون الإيجاب واضحاً مبيناً فيه العناصر الأساسية كافة حتى يكون القابل على بينة من أمره، لهذا حرص المشرع على توفير القدر الكافي من حماية المعاملات الإلكترونية، بسبب جهل كل طرف بمن يتعامل معه فالصورة المعروضة على شاشة الكمبيوتر يجب أن تعكس الوضع الحقيقي للبضائع دون غموض، أو نقص، ويجب أن يكون القبول الإلكتروني واضحا، وصريحاً، ولا يعد السكوت قبولاً في التعاقد الإلكتروني.
والقانون الواجب تطبيق على العقد الإلكتروني هو قانون الإرادة، أي القانون الذي اختارته الأطراف. وفي حال عدم وجود اتفاق بين الأطراف حول القانون الواجب التطبيق، يلجأ القاضي إلى استخلاص الإرادة الضمنية لهم عن طريق القرائن، وعليه أن يستعرض القوانين المتزاحمة لحل النزاع؛ للوصول إلى القانون الأكثر ارتباطاً بالعقد، كمكان إبرامه أو الجنسية المشتركة للمتعاقدين.
وفي مسألة إثبات العقد الإلكتروني أخذ قانون البينات الفلسطيني بوسائل الاتصال الحديثة في نطاق الاستثناءات، ومعنى هذا أنه لا يلزم وجود دليل كتابي كامل لإعطائها الحجية القانونية، فأخذ بحرية الإثبات في المواد التجارية، مع ملاحظة أنّ طبيعة قواعد قانون البينات مكملة، وليست آمرة أي يجوز اتفاق الأطراف على خلافها.

وبما أن الكتابة بحاجة إلى توقيع أطرافها للدلالة على موافقتهم على مضمونها، فإن التوقيع على المحررات الإلكترونية ذو أشكال عدة، ترجع إلى طبيعته، وكونه يتم عبر وسائل الكترونية، ومن هذه الأشكال التوقيع البيومتري، والرقمي، والتوقيع بالقلم الإلكتروني، وغيرذلك. ومنح الحجية للتوقيع الإلكتروني ذو ارتباط وثيق بدرجة الأمان المتوفرة فيه بين ذوي الشأن؛ لهذا سعي كثير من التشريعات إلى فرض شروط معينة على التوقيع الإلكتروني، لمنحه الحجية في الإثبات وكان هناك تقارب بين هذه القوانين في شروطها.
ويرى الباحث أنه لا حرج في الأخذ بالتوقيع الإلكتروني في ظل قانون البينات الفلسطيني باتفاق الأطراف، وهذا يرجع إلى حرية الأطراف في الاتفاق على إثبات تصرفاتهم بأية طريقة يرونها مناسبة. والتوقيع الإلكتروني لا يُقبل في جميع المعاملات بنص القانون، فبعض المعاملات يقبل بها كالمعاملات الرسمية، والمعاملات التي تتفق عليها الأطراف، وهناك معاملات لا يقبل بها التوقيع الإلكتروني، وذلك تبعاً لخصوصيتها، وحساسيتها التي تقتضي توثيقها كتابة، وقد وردت بشكل حصري، فلا يجوز التوسع فيها، ومنها إنشاء الوقف، والوصية، وتعديلهما، ومعاملات التصرف في الأموال غير المنقولة، والوكالات، والمعاملات المتعلقة بالأحوال الشخصية، وغيرها.
لتحميل الملف PDF
التحميل

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ضمان التعرض والاستحقاق في عقد البيع


تناولت هذه الدراسة بالبحث والتحليل، أحد الالتزامات التي تقع على عاتق البائع، وهو ضمان التعرض والاستحقاق في عقد البيع دراسة مقارنة. وقد تناولت هذا الموضوع في البحث في أربعة فصول وهي: فصل تمهيدي بعنوان ماهية عقد البيع والالتزام بالضمان، وقد تناولت فيه ماهية عقد البيع وطبيعته وتعريفه، وما يميزه عن عقد المقايضة، وذلك لأن عقد المقايضة هو الأساس المنشئ لعقد البيع، وقد جاء هذا الفصل في ثلاثة مباحث وكما يلي: -
المبحث الأول تكلمت عن ماهية عقد البيع في التشريعات المختلفة، وتطور عقد البيع في القانون القانون الروماني، والفرنسي والمصري والأردني. 
وفي المبحث الثاني عالجت الدراسة خصائص عقد البيع، لأنه يمتاز بعدة خصائص منها أنه عقد رضائي وعقد معاوضه، ملزم للجانبين ناقل للملكية. 
ثم المبحث الثالث تكلمت عن ماهية الالتزام بالضمان في عقد البيع، مع بيان أسبابه وأنواعه. 
أما الفصل الأول فهو الالتزام بضمان التعرض، تكلمت عن التعرض بشكلٍ عام وتناولته في أربعة مباحث: -
الأول وضحت مفهوم التزام البائع بضمان تعرضه الشخصي، وأعمال التعرض الصادرة عنه، وخصائص التزام البائع بضمان ذلك التعرض، وبينت شروط التعرض الشخصي الصادر عن البائع. 
وفي الثاني تحدثت عن الدائن والمدين بضمان التعرض الصادر عن البائع، بحيث يكون المشتري دائناً بذلك الضمان، ويكون البائع مديناً تجاه المشتري، وبعد ذلك تكلمت عن تملك البائع للمبيع بالتقادم، وقد أجازت بعض التشريعات تملك البائع للمبيع بالتقادم. 
وفي الثالث بينت مفهوم التزام البائع بضمان التعرض الصادر عن الغير، وتكلمت عن خصائص ذلك الالتزام وشروطه، وتحدثت عن البيع الذي ينشئ الضمان، فالبيع المسجل وغير المسجل والبيع بالمزاد، ينشئ التزاماً في ذمة البائع بضمان التعرض والاستحقاق، تجاه المشتري. 
وفي الرابع تحدثت عن الدائن والمدين بضمان التعرض الصادر عن الغير، بحيث يكون المشتري دائناً والبائع مديناً، بضمان التعرض الصادر عن الغير، وبينت من الملتزم بالضمان في حالة البيوع المتتالية. 
أما الفصل الثاني فهو بعنوان الالتزام بضمان الاستحقاق، وقد أوضحت فيه المقصود بالاستحقاق وفيه مبحثان: 
الأول تكلمت عن خصائص الالتزام بضمان الاستحقاق ودعوى المطالبة به، وبينت أثر تدخل البائع في دعوى الاستحقاق وعدم تدخله. 
أما الثاني تكلمت عن آثار الاستحقاق، من حيث أثره بين البائع والمستحق، وبين المشتري والمستحق من جهة ثانية، وبينت أثر الاستحقاق الكلي بين البائع والمشتري من جهة ثالثة، وأثر الاستحقاق الجزئي في العلاقة بين المشتري والبائع من جهة رابعة، مع بيان قيمة التعويض المتوجب ومقداره. 
أما الفصل الثالث فهو بعنوان تعديل أحكام الضمان، من حيث تخفيفها وتشديدها والإعفاء منها، وقد قسم الفصل إلى مبحثين كما يلي: -
بينت في الأول تخفيف وتشديد أحكام الضمان، بحيث يلتزم البائع بأقل أو أكثر مما هو مقرر في القواعد العامة لأحكام الضمان، مع بيان موقف القانون المقارن من تخفيف وتشديد أحكام الضمان. 
وفي الثاني تكلمت عن الاتفاق على الإعفاء من الضمان، وحالات سقوطه، وبينت مفهوم الإعفاء من الضمان، وشروطه، وبينت موقف القانون المقارن بالنسبة للإعفاء من الضمان، وكذلك تحدثت عن موقف القانون المقارن، من حالات سقوط الضمان، فهناك عدة حالات يسقط فيها حق المشتري في الرجوع بالضمان على البائع، إما بشكلٍ كلي أو بشكلٍ جزئي. أما التوصيات التي توصلت إليها من خلال هذه الدراسة فهي: أولاً: نتمنى على المشرع الأردني، تعديل نص المادة (551) من القانون المدني الأردني وذلك لأن المشرع الأردني، يعتبر العقد الموقوف عقداْ صحيحاً بعد إجازته، ممن له حق الإجازة وأرى أن العقد الموقوف هو عقد صحيح حتى قبل إجازته وأتمنى أن يتم تعديل النص ليصبح على النحو التالي: 1-إذا أقر المالك البيع سرى العقد في حقه، وانقلب نافذاً ولازماً في حق المشتري. 
2-وينقلب نافذاً ولازماً في حق المشتري إذا آلت ملكية المبيع إلى البائع بعد صدور العقد. 
ثانياً: ضرورة تعديل الفقرة الثالثة من نص المادة (505)، من القانون المدني الأردني، لأنها لا تبين مصير التحسينات الكمالية التي يحدثها المشتري في المبيع، ولم تميز كذلك إذا كان البائع سيء النية أم لا ؟ واقترح أن يصبح نص الفقرة الثالثة على النحو التالي: 
3- ويضمن البائع للمشتري ما أحدثه في المبيع من تحسينٍ نافع مقدراً بقيمته يوم التسليم للمستحق ويضمن البائع للمشتري قيمة التحسينات الكمالية، التي أحدثها المشتري في المبيع، إذا كان البائع سيء النية. 
ثالثاً: نتمنى على المشرع الأردني أن يبين بنصوصٍ صريحةٍ، إذا كان بالإمكان الاتفاق على تعديل أحكام الضمان في البيع، أما بالتخفيف أو التشديد أو الإعفاء وذلك لعدم ورود مثل تلك النصوص، في القانون المدني الأردني. 
رابعاًً: ضرورة إضافة فقرة خامسة لنص المادة، (467) من مشروع القانون المدني الفلسطيني، وذلك لأن هذه المادة لم تبين أثر علم المشتري، باستحقاق المبيع للغير عند البيع، أو الأثر المترتب عند قيام المشتري بشراء ساقط الخيار، وأقترح أن يكون نص الفقرة الخامسة على النحو التالي: 
5- إذا نشأ استحقاق المبيع عن فعل الغير، فإن البائع يكون مسؤولاً عن رد قيمة المبيع وقت الاستحقاق، إلا إذا أثبت أن المشتري كان يعلم وقت البيع سبب الاستحقاق، أو أنه اشترى ساقط الخيار. 
خامساً: نتمنى على المشرع الفلسطيني، إبدال رقم المادة (455) من القانون المدني المصري بالمادة (445) من القانون المدني المصري، وذلك عند مقارنتها بالمادة (467) من مشروع القانون المدني الفلسطيني، لأن المادة(445)من القانون المدني المصري، تتحدث عن ضمان العيوب الخفية في المبيع، بينما المقارنة تتم بين الاتفاق على تعديل أحكام الضمان، في مشروع القانون المدني الفلسطيني، مقارنةً مع القانون المدني المصري. 
سادساً: نتمنى على المشرع المصري عند تأصيله لبيع ملك الغير، أن يعتبر العقد، عقداً موقوفاً على الإجازة بدلاً من جعله عقداً قابلاً للإبطال، وذلك لأن العقد القابل للإبطال تكون آثاره ساريةً بحق أطرافه، حتى يتم إبطاله، أما العقد الموقوف على الإجازة، فإن آثاره لا تسري إلا بعد إجازته ممن له حق الإجازة، فالعقد القابل للإبطال كما ورد في القانون المدني المصري، تم تأصيله على حكمين هما: 
أن العقد يمكن إبطاله من قبل المشتري، وأن آثار العقد لا تسري بحق مالك المبيع الحقيقي، ولا ينبغي إعطاء الحق للمشتري في إبطال العقد، لأن إبطال العقد من قبل المشتري أو إجازته تصدر من شخصٍ لا يملك المبيع. 



لتحميل الملف PDF
التحميل

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التحكيم التجاري الدولي في اطار منهج التنازع



تنازع القوانين في التحكيم التجاري الدولي يعد مثار جدل واسع ، يتناول القانون الواجب التطبيق على التحكيم، فإتفاقات التحكيم ، بالإضافة الى المزايا الأخرى التي تسرد بشأنها في هذا الصدد، تتميز بأنها اتفاقيات او شروط يرغب اطرافها بها ابعاد علاقاتهم عن نطاق الحلول القانونية والقضائية الوطنية العادية واللجوء الى إجراءات وحلول موضوعية اخرى تتفق اكثر مع مصالحهم المتبادلة ، وجوهر التحكيم التجاري وهدفة الرئيس يتلخص في ثلاث مسائل رئيسية هي: البحث عن مجموعة القواعد القانونية المناسبة للفصل في النزاع حول عقد التحكيم ذاته ، وتحديد الإجراءات المناسبة الواجب اتباعها لممارسة التحكيم ، واخيرا حل النزاع الموضوعي دون ارتباط بقانون وطني معين . ونظرا لأهمية التحكيم بشكل عام، والتحكيم التجاري الدولي بشكل خاص، عملت الدول على سن قوانين تنظم عملية التحكيم بمختلف مراحلها، وتعالج التنازع الذي قد يثور بصدد تحكيم تجاري دولي. ومن خلال الإطلاع على هذه القوانين يتضح أن المنازعات في مجال التجارة الدولية تثير صعوبات قانونية لا توجد في شأنها حلولا مستقرة، مما يؤدي إلى عرقلة التعامل التجاري وفي مقدمة هذه الصعوبات تعيين القانون الواجب التطبيق على النزاع والمحكمة المختصة بنظره.


لتحميل الملف PDF
التحميل

----------


## هيثم الفقى

آثار عقد الحوالة المدنية دراسة مقارنة 



يعالج البحث الآثار القانونية التي تنشأ عن الحوالة المدنية، واستخدم الباحث لذلك اسلوباً تحليلياً مقارناً، فتمت المقارنة بين القانونين المدني المصري والمدني الأردني مع توضيح لموقف مشروع القانون المدني الفلسطيني، الذي ظهر أنه تأثر في تنظيمه للحوالة المدنية بالقانون المصري بشكل شبه حرفي. واعتمد البحث في بيان هذه الآثار على المفهوم العام للحوالة المدنية في القانونين، حيث ظهر أن المشرع المصري أسس هذا المفهوم معتمداًُ على التقسيم الغربي للحوالة المدنية، أي حوالة حق وحوالة دين، وأسسه المشرع الأردني معتمداً على تقسيم الفقه الإسلامي أي حوالة مطلقة وحوالة مقيدة. وظهر للباحث أن المشرع المصري نظم حوالة الحق مفهوماً وشروطاً وآثاراً متأثراً بالقانون المدني الفرنسي، أما حوالة الدين فنظمها متأثراً بالتقنين المدني الألماني، في حين تأثر المشرع الأردني في تنظيم الحوالة وبيان آثارها بالفقه الحنفي وخصوصاً مجلة الأحكام العدلية وكتاب مرشد الحيران لمعرفة أحوال الإنسان، إضافة إلى تأثره بالمشرع المصري بالمواد 1010، 1011، 1015، 1016 مدني أردني. وبناء على التقسيم أعلاه تم البحث بالآثار القانونية بين المحيل "الدائن الأصلي" والمحال له "الدائن الجديد" حيث تجلت آثار الحوالة بينهما باعتبارهما الأساس بانعقادها وتركزت الآثار على انتقال الحق محل الحوالة والضمانات التي تقع على المحيل قبل المحال له بموجب القانون أو الاتفاق، وظهرت آثار العلاقة بين المحيل "المدين الأصلي" والمحال له "الدائن" أكثر مقارنة بين القانونين، فكان المشرع الأردني الأكثر حفاظاً على حقوق المحال له، حيث جعل من براءة ذمة المحيل قبله متوقفة على سلامة الحق المحال به، في حين اقتصر ضمان المحيل للمحال له لدى المشرع المصري وقت اقرار الحوالة ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك. وكانت آثار العلاقة بين المحيل "الدائن الأصلي" والمحال عليه "المدين" محدودة الآثار وذلك لعدم نفاذ الحوالة في حق الاخير، لأن معيار ترتيب آثارها هو النفاذ، وتجلت هذه الآثار في علاقة المحيل "المدين الأصلي" والمحال عليه "المدين الجديد" ذلك لأن إقرار المحال له بالحوالة لا يؤثر على طبيعة الآثار بينهما ابتدءاً، وإنما يكون أثر إقراره سبباً لنفاذها في حقه. ونظم المشرع الأردني آثار هذه العلاقة معتمداً بشكل رئيسي على التمييز فيها بين الحوالة المطلقة والحوالة المقيدة، حيث نظمهما متأثراً بشكل مباشر من المجلة ومرشد الحيران. وفي البحث في آثار العلاقة بين المحال له "الدائن الجديد" والمحال عليه "المدين" تركزت الآثار على حلول المحال له محل المحيل في الحق المحال به، وتأمين الضمانات للمحال عليه قبل المحال له، أما آثار هذه العلاقة بين المحال له "الدائن" والمحال عليه "المدين الجديد" فتركزت حول براءة ذمة المحيل، وثبوت المطالبة من المحال عليه مع ملاحظة الاختلاف في القانونين حول مدى براءة ذمة المحيل من دين الحوالة. وفي البحث في أثار العلاقة الأخيرة التي تنشأ بين المحال له والغير ظهر أن المشرع المصري نظمها في حوالة الحق فقط باعتبارها تنشأ مكان للغير، أما حوالة الدين فلا ينشأ فيها مكان لتزاحم الغير ولذلك لم ينظم المشرع المصري آثار هذه العلاقة في حوالة الدين، ونظم المشرع الأردني هذه العلاقة بالمواد (1015، 1016) مدني متأثراً بشكل مباشر بالقانون المصري مع ملاحظة أن الفقه الإسلامي لم ينظم هذه العلاقة. وبالنتيجة توصل الباحث إلى ضرورة إعادة صياغة نصوص الحوالة المدينة في القانون المدني الأردني لتكون اكثر تواؤماً مع الأحكام القضائية التي صدرت بشأنها، لا سيما فيما يتعلق بحوالة الحق التي ظهر أنه أسرد لها أحكاماً قضائية رغم عدم نصه عليها صراحة في قانونه المدني، وفيما تعلق بالمشروع الفلسطيني فقد ظهر أنه نظم الحوالة المدنية بشكل يكاد يكون حرفياً عن المشرع المصري، وكان الأفضل بالمشرع الفلسطيني تنظيم حوالة الدين وفقاً لما جاء في المجلة والمرشد لما ظهر فيهما من تنظيم دقيق لأحكام هذه الحوالة، والإبقاء على حوالة الحق من مصدرها المصري. وفيما يتعلق بالحوالة المصرفية وقياسها على حوالة الحق وفقاً لما جاء بالمادة (122) من القانون التجاري رقم (12) لسنة 1966 فقد ظهر أن هذا تكييف غير دقيق ولا يستقيم وصفه مع طبيعة الحوالة المصرفية التي تبين أنها ذات صفة تجارية مركبة، وبالنسبة لقانون حوالة الديون رقم (47) لسنة 1928 فقد ظهر أن هذا القانون رغم أنه جاء لينظم حوالة الأعمال التجارية إلا أن تكييفه على الحوالة المصرفية لدينا لم يستقم الأخذ به لما بدى بينهما من اختلاف في البحث. 

لتحميل الملف PDF
التحميل

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حماية المستهلك في التعاقد الإلكتروني دراسة مقارنة


إهتمت التشريعات الحديثة بحماية المستهلك في التعاقد الإلكتروني، فالمستهلك يمثل الطرف الضعيف في العملية التعاقدية، وبما أن القواعد العامة في التشريعات المدنية لم توفر حماية كافية للمستهلك، فقد أقرت التشريعات الحديثة الكثير من وسائل حماية المستهلك سواء في مرحلة ما قبل التعاقد، أو مرحلة إبرام التعاقد، أو مرحلة تنفيذ العقد الإلكتروني. وقد تم تناول تعريفي المستهلك والمزود في الفصل التمهيدي، كما وتحدثت عن أهمية توفير وسائل حماية مستحدثة للمستهلك، حيث أن حاجة المستهلك للحماية في السوق الإلكترونية هي ما دفعتني للبحث عن وسائل لحماية المستهلك في التعاقد الإلكتروني، فالثقة والأمان في السوق الإلكترونية من أبرز ما يحتاج إليه المستهلك في سبيل تلبية إحتياجاته الشخصية، وبالتالي يخضع لشروط غير عادية ومجحفة بحقه. كما وتم التطرق في الفصل الأول حماية المستهلك في مرحلة ما قبل التعاقد الإلكتروني، حيث تحدثت عن صور حماية المستهلك وحقوقه في هذه المرحلة ومنها: وضوح الإعلان التجاري الإلكتروني، مما يؤدي إلى التأثير بشكل إيجابي على المستهلك، بحيث يكون على بينة من أمره عند التعاقد، فلا يتعرض المستهلك للإدعاء أو الإيهام بأن السلعة تتمتع بالجودة، كذلك فإن من حق المستهلك الإعلام والتبصر من خلال تحديد شخصية المزود، ووصف المنتج أو الخدمة محل التعاقد، وبيان السمات الأساسية للسلعة أو الخدمة. أما الفصل الثاني فقد تمت مناقشة حماية المستهلك في مرحلة إبرام العقد، وذلك من خلال الإشارة إلى الضمانات التي أضافتها التشريعات الحديثة في مجال حماية المستهلك، كالتوسع في مفهوم عقود الإذعان لتشمل الكثير من العقود، فالعقد الإلكتروني يعتبر عقد إذعان إذا لم يكن هناك تفاوض، أي أن الأمر يتوقف على مدى إمكانية التفاوض حول شروط العقد، فإن كان العقد الإلكتروني يجيز التفاوض، ويسمح للمستهلك بمراجعة بنود العقد وتعديله أحياناً، فإنه لا يعتبر عقد إذعان، أما إذا إنعدمت سمة التفاوض أو المساومة، وجاءت بنود العقد بطريقة جامدة لا تقبل المراجعة أو التعديل فهو عقد إذعان. وقد تم الحديث في الفصل الثاني عن الحماية الجزائية للمستهلك، حيث عاقبت معظم التشريعات الحديثة على مختلف الجرائم التي تقع على المستهلك بشكل عام، كما وتعاقب على الجرائم التي تقع بحق المستهلك عند التعاقد إلكترونياً من خلال تجريم الحصول على بيانات المستهلك، وحظر التعامل في البيانات الشخصية، أو الإسمية للمستهلك دون إذن، كما وترتب التشريعات المختلفة على وجود العيب الخفي في المبيع دعوى خاصة هي" دعوى ضمان العيوب الخفية "، فتوسيع مسؤولية المزود عن المنتجات والخدمات المعيبة هو في صالح المستهلك. وأخيراً تم تناول حماية المستهلك في مرحلة تنفيذ العقد في الفصل الثالث، فقد أضافت التشريعات الحديثة بعض الحقوق المستحدثة للمستهلك، كحقه بالإعلام اللاحق لإبرام العقد الإلكتروني، وإلتزام البائع بتسليم المبيع المطابق، وحق المستهلك بالعدول، كما ونصت غالبية التشريعات الحديثة على إنشاء جهات حكومية، أو جهات خاصة معتمدة تتولى مهمة حماية المستهلكين. ثم أنتهت الرسالة بالخاتمة والتي تضمنت أهم النتائج والتوصيات، حيث توصلت إلى نتائج أتمنى أن تثري المكتبة القانونية، كما أقترحت بعض الإقتراحات على على ذوي الشأن والإختصاص سواء على المستوى الفلسطيني أو العربي أو الدولي.


لتحميل الملف PDF
التحميل

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الإطار القانوني للتحكيم الالكتروني


تناولت دراستنا موضوع الإطار القانوني للتحكيم الالكتروني، الذي أصبح له أهمية بالغة في فض المنازعات وخاصة تلك الناجمة الأعمال الالكترونية ومواقع الانترنت، وفي سبيل ذلك قمنا بتقسيم الرسالة إلى فصلين: تناولنا في الأول ماهية التحكيم الالكتروني، وفي الثاني أحكام التحكيم الالكتروني. وتبين الرسالة أن التحكيم الالكتروني يوفر العديد من المزايا التي لا يوفرها أي نظام قانوني آخر لفض المنازعات: كالسرعة والفاعلية وقلة التكاليف بالإضافة إلى كونه أكثر إلزاماً من التحكيم التقليدي، حيث لا يكون عرضة للعقبات القانونية التي تعترضه، وخاصة شرط الشكل الذي تشترطه معظم القوانين الوطنية في اتفاق وحكم التحكيم، وذلك عن طريق تبني آليات خاصة بالتحكيم الالكتروني تمكنه من تنفيذ الحكم الصادر دون الحاجة إلى اللجوء للقضاء الوطني للدولة المراد تنفيذ الحكم فيها. ثم تلا ذلك خاتمة تضمنت أهم النتائج والتوصيات التي توصلت اليها من خلال هذه الدراسة.

لتحميل الملف PDF
التحميل

----------


## بشير حسن

شكرا جزيلا لكم، وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم..

----------

